# Finrot treatment



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been treating my GBR with severe finrot with maracyn. The box says to treat for 5 days.
Is that correct? Or do I need to keep treating until I see tail regrowth? And once her tail as begun to grow again, does she need to stay in QT or can she go into her main tank?

Thanks,
Zoe


----------

